

A simple and secure email service which respects your privacy - rootio
https://github.com/root-io/vmail

======
Gnewt
"If you think that you have found a security issue in vmail.me project, please
don't use the bug tracker and don't publish it publicly.

Instead, all security issues must be sent to support [at] vmail.me."

------
ibisum
It really needs to be said that email, even though it seems to have an
inherent mechanism of persistence, is a really very high, thorny, technical
load to assume. As someone who cut his teeth on email-server administration in
the early days of Sendmail, I'm still kind of puzzled at the lack of coherent
solution to this problem - it still seems as though the cognitive load behind
setting up and maintaining a functional mail server on todays Internet hasn't
changed much since the days of !uucp!myfoo!me .. but is this really the case?

------
frik
A screenshot would be helpful. It sounds like an alternative to Roundcube
webmail.

Their recent twits
([https://twitter.com/vmailme](https://twitter.com/vmailme)):

"Our project will become open source, stay tuned" \-- 30. Aug.

"The reason why we temporarily closed the registration is that we have real
difficulty fighting spam and get a good sender reputation" \-- 26. Aug.

------
burkesquires
Don't bother…sign up disabled.

~~~
cr3ative
This is a github link - you can self-host if you choose to - but agreed that
submitting while the example site is down is an odd choice

